# Need help identifying a weed



## Benz1302 (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello all!

First post... I just started doing my own lawn maintenance a couple years ago and finally got rid of all the dallisgrass in my Bermuda yard. However, this year I had a new weed pop up that I cannot get rid of. I thought they maybe wild onion or garlic but thought those were cool season weeds? They sprout back up very quickly after I mow and attempted to capture some pictures. I live in Dallas,TX and have a Bermuda lawn. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Nutsedge. Sedgehammer or certainty will kill it.


----------



## Benz1302 (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> Nutsedge. Sedgehammer or certainty will kill it.


Stupid question, does the color at the base mean that its purple nutsedge? Ive heard people say purple, yellow, rainbow, etc but never knew how to tell.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Purple has a wider blade and darker color than yellow. The base actually is not a factor, yellow or purple is used to describe the seedhead actually.


----------

